# Burts Bees Products



## airgead07 (3 Dec 2010)

does anyone know of any shops in Ireland that stock Burts Bees Products apart from the gift sets?

or online Irish sites.


----------



## Murfnm (3 Dec 2010)

Evergreen in Galway do.  Think they are nationwide.  Check their website [broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (3 Dec 2010)

I've seen Burt's Bees products (not just gift sets) in Shaw's in Drogheda.


----------



## fizzelina (3 Dec 2010)

our local Hummingbird Health shop in Ashbourne stock the range, not just gift sets loads of products.


----------



## Lillywhite10 (3 Dec 2010)

Health shop in Liffey Valley Shopping Centre


----------



## noel99 (3 Dec 2010)

organico in Bantry...


----------



## huskerdu (3 Dec 2010)

The Health Shop in Dundrum Shopping Centre does them also,


----------



## Mongola (6 Dec 2010)

Hi, 

You can buy Burts Bees products in the Nelson Dispensary on Duke Street, Dublin (assuming you are in Dublin). You can also order online, see: 
http://www.nelsonshomeopathy.com/Dublin-Dispensary_pg86.aspx


----------



## Darth Vader (7 Dec 2010)

Hickeys Pharmacies stock Burts Bees


----------

